# Just Tack on another one!



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

A while back our good brother @tacket said that he wanted to try a Hoyo Palmas, so I graciously offered to send him "one". Of course we all know how Puff math works.

So while my defenses were down because I was on vacation, Tacket decided to take full advantage of his window of opportunity and slide in an awesome package with some amazing smelling smokes!

I appreciate the return fire man! I've had some of these in other vitolas, but you scored 6 out of 6 for new to me smokes! I can't wait to set fire to that Mag46! Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Looks like a Cuban missile crisis to me.  

I know nothing about Cubans (as a post I just made elsewhere will attest), but that looks like a pretty impressive bomb to me!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Damn that’s WW3!


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Beginner's luck that I landed my target!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit but kind of in the wrong section :vs_whistle:


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Nice hit but kind of in the wrong section :vs_whistle:


Shhh....Everyones sleeping


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Rabidawise those look like tasty smokes my friend. Enjoy them Brian. @tacket great shot.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Solid hit right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

kacey said:


> @Rabidawise those look like tasty smokes my friend. Enjoy them Brian. @tacket great shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


"I learned it from watching you!"


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Delivered big. Like the 62% Boveda. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Delivered big. Like the 62% Boveda.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Same here! To ensure optimum freshness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

@Rabidawise, sad part about this whole exchange, I can't seem to find a place to buy a box of the Palmas now. Not sure if they are just in short supply or if they are being phased out.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

tacket said:


> @Rabidawise, sad part about this whole exchange, I can't seem to find a place to buy a box of the Palmas now. Not sure if they are just in short supply or if they are being phased out.


You need more??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Oops!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Scotchpig said:


> Oops!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Rabidawise said:


> You need more??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cat calling?:grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> Cat calling?:grin2:


Oh, you need some too??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Rabidawise said:


> Oh, you need some too??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man...due to you guys my wife will run out of tupperware soon. She keeps thinking the kids are not returning them after taking leftovers to their places. Me....I agree with her :grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Good strategy! Also, the giant Ziplock containers at Lowe's make great storage cheap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

